

Ask HN: We're an AngelHack finalist, should we release our product for devs? - hamey

Last weekend we competed in AngelHack Silicon Valley and were awarded as a finalist for the tool we made for app developers called Major Tom.<p>It drops into any iOS app and channels positive feedback to the store to leave a review, and feedback/bugs straight to you.  It also tracks app sales in realtime and comes with a companion app called Ground Control to visualise all that juicy data :-)<p>I was wondering if you guys would mind checking it out and letting me know what you think?<p>http://majortom.bonobolabs.com
======
hamey
<http://majortom.bonobolabs.com>

------
bacon
<http://www.bonobos.com>

